# Give your acoustic a tattoo



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Just an interesting link I found earlier in the evening. Personally I wouldn't do this to my acoustic but it's very easy to do for those who do want to try it: http://www.instructables.com/id/Guitar_Tattoo/


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

cool but...I was a studio art major, I`ll paint my own if I want em. Actually, I paint Kabuki character faces on my hard cases, just makes em easier to I.D.should someone walk off with one.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I like that. That's what I was planning on doing with my Dean when I bought it. A friend was thinking of doing up some space themed graphics for it. Didn't end up happening though.


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd maybe think about doing something like that to an old beater or something that won't increase in value, but I can't imaging doing it to a higher end guitar.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i want to buy an acoustic now so i can give it these tattoos:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Is that psycho-Brittney in the bottom one? :smile:

Dont recognize the top one.



cheezyridr said:


> i want to buy an acoustic now so i can give it these tattoos:


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Is that psycho-Brittney in the bottom one? :smile:
> 
> Dont recognize the top one.


It was in memory of some dude's girlfriend, but looks absolutely NOTHING like the picture.
Shows up on "bad tattoo' websites all the time.
http://media.photobucket.com/image/bad tatoo/blowmekthx/tattoo.jpg


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Tattoo's*

This is already on my guitar








And if I wanted soemthing on a guitar well then I would think about a Blueberry guitar, at leat that took some skill.Ship
and here is the other one


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Skndstry said:


> I'd maybe think about doing something like that to an old beater or something that won't increase in value, but I can't imaging doing it to a higher end guitar.


I agree completely, you definitely wouldn't want to do this to a high end acoustic.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a short/long term plan to do a solid body electric.

I also love fractals, natural as well as modelled. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdaZjSThPUg

I would use a air coil mini Tesla to ramp the frequency up so the energy only rides the surface and doesn't burn as deep in but that's what I think when I think of tatting a guitar.


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

I build guitars and have been toying with the idea of decorating - my background is in fine art.

The tattoos have a nice look. I could see applications for that.

Also, You guys might be interested in this web site. Cool stuff. Have a look.

http://www.creestudios.com/

N


----------

